
Browsers should do something against coin mining scripts abuse - alby115
https://medium.com/@albertogasparin/browsers-should-do-something-against-invasive-coin-mining-e330f7e8826e
======
alby115
I am starting to getting tired of websites abusing Web Workers to mining
crypto currencies in the background. Browsers should change their default
behaviour and ask users for permission before spinning up workers. Similar to
other Web API works (Notifications, Storage, Popups,...). As extensions are
still not reliable enough on preventing those scripts from running, in the
meantime I've disabled web workers in Firefox so they just fail.

